# I'm a newbie



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

:fish: 
I need some help identifying my cichlids....bought them all from the same LFS and I am pretty sure I know what 2 of them are...but the other two not for sure on......One is a blue 2 in. cichlid pretty sure he/she is a pseudotropheus socolofi and the white one bay be the albino version? The black and yellow I believe to be a Auratus. There is a purple/red one that I have absolutly NO idea on? Also can you maybe help me sex them?

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... 566b85059d

First can someone tell me how to upload pic from my computer onto here?


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

You need to upload the pics to hosting site then you can link them to the forum.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

What is a hosting site?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... 566b85059d is likely a male red zebra.

The top 2 I would say would be a female of a dimorphic species (male would be colorful) or it's a hybrid.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok....So would you say this:
I have :
1-Pseudotropheus Socolofi (powder Blue)- MALE
1-Pseudotropheus Socolofi Albino - FEMALE
1-Ice Blue Zebra- MALE
1-Auratus- FEMALE OR MALE= not real sure

Let me tell you about them:

the blue fish is VERY blue, no white belly or anything like that and lots of egg spots on his fin
The albino has a very fat mouth all the sudden but I think she is to young to breed? And she is very docile
The stripped thing- I'm calling a Ice Blue Zebra has no red at all, his fintips are orange/yellow and he has dark purple or blue stripes and a blue purple cast to him
And the auratus changes colors ALOT...from dark almost black to realllly yellow with the black lines so I am not sure about the sex of this fish

Would you say I am correct why or why not?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont think that's a female albino soc. 
A) Socolofi are monomorphic - ie, the male & female look the same.
B) I've had a few albino soc's and look NOTHING like that.
C) er.. I meant Ice Blue Zebra, sorry. Yes, definitely an Ice Blue Zebra - he should color up really nicely (check my tank profile, I have a good pic of him.)
D) egg spots don't mean much unfortunately.

Not too young to breed, I've seen it at 2-2.5".


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok...so what should I do with that albino if it's holding? You agree on the Powder blue male and the auratus? WHat do you think it is? male or female.....I had NO IDEA what that zebra was untill you said red zebra and I looked them up, looked nothing like mine and then I explored the "zebra" thing and found the ice blue, I had no idea I has such a nice fish, he will be awsome, male you think? I saw yours, beautiful!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Socolofi (blue) MIGHT be a male.

Auratus doesn't have enough white on it (even though it's changing colors) to make me believe it's full auratus. But that's likely a male changing colors.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

as far as that auratus goes, I figure it is either an Auratus or a M.Chipokee? They look sooo much alike? But it's my most aggressive fish. And the colors are so vast when he/she changes, it's like it completly reverses, from yellow and a little black to black with a little if any yellow. Usually gets almost black when other fish are around it and gets reallly yellow when I do water changes or if alot of people are around the tank which makes me think it's stressing? The powder blue I am almost certain is male but I can't tell for sure......So It looks like I have a tank full of males. Beside all my other fish in there but they are not cichlids. I have one F8 puffer that is about to have to go.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

M.Chipokae is kinda rare in fish stores. Given her current stock I dont think it would just "accidently" be in a LFS.


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah that's what I kinda figured that it was Auratus.......and by the way....seen the yellow labs and I am soooo jelouse! Those are on my wish list but I think it wise to get rid of some fish first.......no one can believe that all my fish get along but it is starting to get a little stressed in there as they are getting bigger......


----------



## Sickaqua (Feb 27, 2011)

as far as that albino whatever it is....could it be an albino red zebra...face looks alot more like that I was noticing? I am worried as to what that little albino is......


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Glaneon said:


> M.Chipokae is kinda rare in fish stores. Given her current stock I dont think it would just "accidently" be in a LFS.


No, that is definately a M. chipokae. I used to see them a lot in fish stores... I don't know how common they are now.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Glaneon said:


> M.Chipokae is kinda rare in fish stores. Given her current stock I dont think it would just "accidently" be in a LFS.


Not even a little bit rare around here. It is very common, even in the chain stores.

Kevin


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wierd, we have multiple chains that carry fresh-water and 2 LFS's; none carry them.
Even in Columbia the major LFS doesn't have them.


----------

